# [SUD] Sudan | road infrastructure



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Sudan, it's the 10th largest country in the world. Since a few years, Sudan is actively improving it's road system, increasingly with Chinese loans and construction. Here's something I found in the Sudanese forums:




soulsoul said:


> *Sudan road construction*
> 
> *
> Wadi Halfa - Dongola road*
> ...





soulsoul said:


> *Atbara-Haya road*
> 
> *Length:*276 km
> 
> ...





soulsoul said:


> *Northern roads built during Merowe Dam construction*
> 
> *Map of the roads built:*
> 
> ...





soulsoul said:


> *Merowe bridge*
> 
> 
> *Length:*432 m
> ...





soulsoul said:


> *Rufaa- Hasahisa bridge*
> 
> 
> *Length:*352 m
> ...





soulsoul said:


> *Tuti bridge*
> 
> 
> *Length:*300 m
> ...





soulsoul said:


> *Mac Nimr bridge*
> 
> 
> *Length:*800m
> ...


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Does sudan have any numbering systems to these highways??


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ According to Marcel Monterie, there is:

A: _The A1, A2, A4 and A5 are main roads from Khartoum to the north, east, south and west respectively. 2-digit numbers between 10 and 20 occur between the A1 and A2, numbers between 20 and 30 are between the A2 and A4 and numbers between 40 and 50 are between the A4 and A5. The A6 branches off from the A5 to the southwest._
B: _There is no zone system but numbers generally increase in anti-clockwise direction around Khartoum (which is opposite to the way A numbers increase, see above)._

Marcel Monterie is the guy you need to go to if you want to know anything about any road numbering system in the world. He's currently working in the Google Maps projects.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The contrast from what we in Europe think if Africa (Sudan in this case) and the reality...


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Are there any 2x2 limited acces roads in Sudan, or are they just numbered 1x2 highways??


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

DanielFigFoz said:


> The contrast from what we in Europe think if Africa (Sudan in this case) and the reality...


Well, the most we hear about Sudan involves the Darfur conflict. So you see some villages and refugee camps in the middle of nowhere, but that's not all of Sudan of course.



Danielk2 said:


> Are there any 2x2 limited acces roads in Sudan, or are they just numbered 1x2 highways??


As far as I know, there are some multilane highways within the Khartoum metropolitan area, and some bridges across the Nile have ramps with grade-separation, but there are no real limited access roads like you have in Egypt or Ethiopia.


----------



## pijanec (Mar 28, 2007)

Chinese are very active in improving road system in a lot of third world countries.


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

pijanec said:


> Chinese are very active in improving road system in a lot of third world countries.


in many african countries they are active not only in road constrution, but in other industries as well


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

> Northern road- Khartoum-El multakah-Diba-
> 
> Length:*300 km*
> 
> Cost: *40* millions dollar



This is very cheap for such a seemingly high-quality road. I'm impressed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Well, I guess they don't have to buy a right-of-way, materials and labor are cheap, so the most important price tag is the asphalt itself. I know of European projects where the actual construction cost was only 25% of the total cost.


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

So, what you're saying is that on a motorway (with danish construction prices), asphalt could cost as much as 7 million € per km..???


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, the most we hear about Sudan involves the Darfur conflict. So you see some villages and refugee camps in the middle of nowhere, but that's not all of Sudan of course.
> .


The media only goes to two or three refugee camps it doesn't go to the towns and villages where 95% of Darfuris live in relative peace.

This is a thread for Al fashir in Darfur 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=737832


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice roads What´s the speed limit there?


----------



## pijanec (Mar 28, 2007)

In practice - unlimited.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> Speed limits are not posted, but the legal speed limit for passenger cars on inter-city highways is 120 kph (about 70 mph), while in most urban areas the limit is 60 kph (about 35 mph.) The speed limit in congested areas and school zones is 40 kph (about 25 mph).


http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1029.html


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

I tried to find some kind of highway in Sudan, however it all came down to 2x2 routes in the Khartoum aglomeration. Blue lines present the roads that could come into this category, usually red are 2x2 streets and pink are the main roads that go to other parts of country. In addition to Khartoum, it is difficult to find in other cities 2x2 roads, few kilometers roads have 2x2 in Port Sudan, and that's all.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Speed limits are not posted? :crazy:


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, the most we hear about Sudan involves the Darfur conflict. So you see some villages and refugee camps in the middle of nowhere, but that's not all of Sudan of course.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, there are some multilane highways within the Khartoum metropolitan area, and some bridges across the Nile have ramps with grade-separation, but there are no real limited access roads like you have in Egypt or Ethiopia.


I have to admit, I too thought that Sudan was just a bunch of small villages in the middle of nowhere. I know the media are very good in showing just one side of the story (even if they let you think otherwise) so I should have known. It's the same with other countries, like for example China. It's mostly negative in the news here (polution, conflicts in border regions, etc.), while after spending my vacation in China last year I can only think of all the positive things I have seen there. 

Well it's good China is investing here in Sudan (of course there is a reason for that, because even China is not giving freeways away for free :lol: )

This small thread has already made me think different of Sudan.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I think that Khartoum needs a beltway of some sort.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Speed limits are not posted? :crazy:


For less developed countries this is pretty normal thing. For instance I don't remember a single speed limit sign from Cambodia or Cuba.


----------



## Northern Sudanese (Mar 10, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Google Earth imagery shows a new bridge across the Nile River under construction in Khartoum. This is the fifth bridge across the river in the Khartoum metro area, in addition to a road across a dam south of the city.


Yes that is the Dabasin bridge, It will be the longest bridge in Sudan to be 1,670 meters long!:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

New bridge across the Nile in southern Khartoum:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ dabasin bridge


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

*Khartoum الخرطوم*

Airport Road طريق المطار




Nile Road طريق النيل


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

Is the bridge in the last video the one in post #62?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Google Earth imagery shows the bridge progress was slow over the last 3 years. They only built 2 or 3 support piers and some girders since late 2011. The most recent imagery is only one month old.


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

*Road to Rabak*


----------



## Kadaro (Jun 30, 2014)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Google Earth imagery shows the bridge progress was slow over the last 3 years. They only built 2 or 3 support piers and some girders since late 2011. The most recent imagery is only one month old.


10/18/18 update. Construction resumed last year and the bridge will be complete within the first quarter of 2019.


----------

